# First attempt at a leather pen, first time putting pen on site!



## Padre (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, after JT's gentle prodding in this thread last week, I decided to post one of my pens for the first time.

Since I am in a huge cast on my left leg, this pen took me over a week to complete.

I punched out 3/4" leather discs.  I dyed some of them dark brown and then punched another center hole in each 'plug.'  Mounted them one by one (3 un-dyed, 1 dyed) on an Elegant Sierra Button Click tube (exotics).  For each disc I slathered it with medium CA glue.  I kept adding discs/glue until the tube was completely covered about 1/8" over each tube end.  I then used a clamp and compressed the discs and let it sit for 24 hours.

Took the clamp off, put the between center bushings in (Johnnycnc) and turned with a very sharp roughing gouge.

Sanded 80, 120, 220, 320, 400 and 600.  Then put 10 coats of thin CA glue on.  WET micro-meshed 1500, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000 and 12000.  Put on a coat of HUT plastic polish and came in and took these pictures.  

I will buff it before I put it up for sale.

Tell me what you think.  Please.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice pen i am going to try one myself next week


----------



## Papa mark (Oct 26, 2010)

Padre what did you use to punch out the leather if you don't mind sharing. I reciently bought a sack full of leather scraps and have not got around to making a pen yet. Good looking pen BTW.


----------



## Padre (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought a cheap set of leather punches on Ebay.  Just like this one.  It works fine, nice and sharp.  If I could find a 1" punch, that would be cool.

I use the round punches because it is easier to turn once you have it all glued up.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 26, 2010)

Chip,
That is an AWESOME pen!!!   

That is the same punch set that I use.  I did mine just _slightly_ different.  I used scissors and cut 3/4 x 3/4 squares then used the punch to knock out the center for the tube.  Not that it makes any difference, but it might be just a shade quicker than all that hammering.  I also used tight bond glue to do the glue up, then soaked it all in thin CA.  I'm doing a wallstreet 3 leather pen now and I used thick CA to do the glue up.  To me, it seems the tight bond did a better job (and its cheaper).

I wish I had died some of the leather in mine.  I think that gives it the extra....zing... the pen needs.  Here is the one I did http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=69373


----------



## Padre (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank Jon, I think the titebond would be easier on the fingers too!


----------



## tomas (Oct 26, 2010)

Padre, the company at the URL below sells a punch kit that goes up to 1 1/4" for about $30.

http://www.leatherunltd.com/hardware/tools/punches.html

Tomas


----------



## snyiper (Oct 26, 2010)

Harbor freight has a gasket punch set real cheap that I use for the outer diameter.
<LI class="item first" done2="276">

 *9 Piece Hollow Punch Set*

Item #3838


(3)
Only:$5.99
Sale:$4.99


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 26, 2010)

That is a very handsome pen. Good choice of kits too.


----------



## Padre (Oct 26, 2010)

tomas said:


> Padre, the company at the URL below sells a punch kit that goes up to 1 1/4" for about $30.
> 
> http://www.leatherunltd.com/hardware/tools/punches.html
> 
> Tomas



Cool!  Thank you, I will be ordering one.


----------



## jskeen (Oct 26, 2010)

However you punch the OD of your disks, you can save some time and just line them up on a piece of 2 inch masking tape, and when you get the length you think will work, wrap the edges of the tape up the sides, put in a clamp and compress slightly, then soak with ca.  Tighten the clamp up so till the glue squeezes slightly, then loosen till it is just absorbed.  Let cure, then chuck on your lathe or mount in drilling vise, and drill the size hole you need for your tube.  squirt in some more ca, insert tube, then put back in clamp and press to length of tube.  let cure and turn.  

I find that faster than punching two holes per disk.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 26, 2010)

I know envy is a sin, but I just can't help it. Beautiful pen.  Are you really going to sell it?  I'd be so proud of a pen like that i'd put the clip inside my pocket and let the pen hang out!

Charles


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 26, 2010)

If I could do one that nice, I don't think I could bring myself to sell it. Very nice.


----------



## grub32 (Oct 26, 2010)

Chip, looks very cool.

Grub


----------



## JerrySambrook (Oct 26, 2010)

Somehow, the old days of a good Ka-Bar come to mind


----------



## Padre (Oct 26, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:


> Somehow, the old days of a good Ka-Bar come to mind



Yup, you gave me the idea! :biggrin:


----------



## toddlajoie (Oct 26, 2010)

Chip, the pen (and the photos) look fantastic!!! I keep meaning to try leather, but haven't made the time yet... The dying adds a nice bit of style...


----------



## alphageek (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow!   Very nice looking pen... And I know pictures don't tell the whole story, but it really doesn't look like it needs buffing.. nice shine already!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 26, 2010)

Chip, you did a great job, a very nice pen, and the photos are quite nice, I wish mine were that good, let's see some more of you work.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice first pictures, Chip... i love the pen, and now we all want to see more.
Congrats, pics are better than most of mine and the pen looks really good for a guy with a cast on~


----------



## boxerman (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## Padre (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your positive comments!  I really appreciate them all.

jskeen, I'm not quite sure I understand.  Any pictures?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 26, 2010)

That looks Awesome great looking pen Chip!


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you did a great job!  Dying some of the leather was a good idea.


----------

